# Springtail charcoal?



## jhilde (Jul 15, 2018)

I am expecting a colony of springtails this week but am unsure about the substrate. It seems most people recomend charcoal. It this the bbq type charcoal? Also why use charcoal instead of pieces of wood?


----------



## Arachnotroik (Jul 16, 2018)

I think it's activated charcoal, or activated carbon for some. It's different from BBQ type charcoal, but maybe im wrong, im not really sure. It's available in most hardware stores.


----------



## Greasylake (Jul 16, 2018)

Lumpwood charcoal is what you want. The normal barbecue stuff usually has stuff in it to make it light easier and you don't really want that stuff in your culture.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jhilde (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. I will see what the stores have.


----------



## Gaherp (Jul 18, 2018)

Charcoal is not necessary, but greasylake is correct on type. Since I raise isopods also in very large quantities i just use the same substrate the isopods get. The mix is coco-bedding, coco-chunk, crunched up leaves, and topsoil. Peat moss in the mix works also. Either method will suffice I just choose the soil method since I make tons of it.


----------



## Trina (Jun 24, 2020)

Gaherp said:


> Charcoal is not necessary, but greasylake is correct on type. Since I raise isopods also in very large quantities i just use the same substrate the isopods get. The mix is coco-bedding, coco-chunk, crunched up leaves, and topsoil. Peat moss in the mix works also. Either method will suffice I just choose the soil method since I make tons of it.


How do you get the springtails from their enclosure to the tarantulas enclosure? Online, videos show people picking up the charcoal and blowing on it or tapping it over the enclosure they want to transfer the springtails to. How do you transfer if there is a bunch of substrate? 
Thanks!


----------



## moricollins (Jun 24, 2020)

Trina said:


> How do you get the springtails from their enclosure to the tarantulas enclosure? Online, videos show people picking up the charcoal and blowing on it or tapping it over the enclosure they want to transfer the springtails to. How do you transfer if there is a bunch of substrate?
> Thanks!


Put the substrate in along with the springtails, then add substrate bank to the springtail culture


----------



## Konstantin Konstantinov (Jun 25, 2020)

jhilde said:


> I am expecting a colony of springtails this week but am unsure about the substrate. It seems most people recomend charcoal. It this the bbq type charcoal? Also why use charcoal instead of pieces of wood?


Hi
I keep my springtails on very wet spaghnum moss in an 16oz deli cup without ventilation.They are doing great.Open tub for feeding and air exchange evey 3-4  days.When I need them just pull some of the moss out and replace it with new one.
Regards Konstantin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EpicEpic (Jul 3, 2020)

I am getting some springtails for my moister enclosures. They will be coming with substrate not charcoal. I was told to put in a bit of brewers yeast and spray them to get them to the top of the substrate. Was wondering if Brewers Yeast is OK to be put into tarantula enclosures as im sure some will get in there when scooping out the sub.

Thanks in advance! Have a great holiday y'all!


----------



## moricollins (Jul 3, 2020)

EpicEpic said:


> I am getting some springtails for my moister enclosures. They will be coming with substrate not charcoal. I was told to put in a bit of brewers yeast and spray them to get them to the top of the substrate. Was wondering if Brewers Yeast is OK to be put into tarantula enclosures as im sure some will get in there when scooping out the sub.
> 
> Thanks in advance! Have a great holiday y'all!


It's not going to harm a tarantula. 

What I would actually do is to take the springtails and start a culture of them on charcoal and then put some from there into the tarantula enclosures. You'll want more springtails eventually anyways ;-)


----------



## EpicEpic (Jul 3, 2020)

moricollins said:


> It's not going to harm a tarantula.
> 
> What I would actually do is to take the springtails and start a culture of them on charcoal and then put some from there into the tarantula enclosures. You'll want more springtails eventually anyways ;-)


I will have enough to keep a culture going even after adding them to the moister enclosures...I dont need very many as the enclosures are rather small. (Mainly 2x2x2, 3x3x2 and 4x4x5)

That being said....do you recommend I add charcoal to the culture (which will be in a special substrate upon arrival)....to continue growing the culture.....and in the future just shake off the charcoal into the enclosures?

Where do I get the right charcoal? A garden store?


----------



## moricollins (Jul 3, 2020)

EpicEpic said:


> I will have enough to keep a culture going even after adding them to the moister enclosures...I dont need very many as the enclosures are rather small. (Mainly 2x2x2, 3x3x2 and 4x4x5)
> 
> That being said....you recommend I add charcoal to the culture (which will be in a special substrate upon arrival)....to continue growing the culture.....and in the future just shake off the charcoal into the enclosures?
> 
> Where do I get the right charcoal? A garden store?


I took my springtails, coaxed them out of the tub and then into a container of ONLY charcoal (and water), which i use as the master culture. 

You can use regular BBQ lump charcoal you do NOT want charcoal briquettes though.


----------



## EpicEpic (Jul 3, 2020)

moricollins said:


> I took my springtails, coaxed them out of the tub and then into a container of ONLY charcoal (and water), which i use as the master culture.
> 
> You can use regular BBQ lump charcoal you do NOT want charcoal briquettes though.


Sounds good. Tips on coaxing them out? I was told the culture will be freshly started with a mix of adults, juvies, and almost microscopic babies


----------



## moricollins (Jul 3, 2020)

EpicEpic said:


> Sounds good. Tips on coaxing them out? I was told the culture will be freshly started with a mix of adults, juvies, and almost microscopic babies


Turned it on its side and tapped the bottom. Enough fell out for me to culture.

Another option is to dump the whole culture into a big container, and put in a cup of water filled up, the springtails will go into the water cup and will float on top. This makes moving them to the charcoal easy peasy


----------



## EpicEpic (Jul 3, 2020)

moricollins said:


> Turned it on its side and tapped the bottom. Enough fell out for me to culture.
> 
> Another option is to dump the whole culture into a big container, and put in a cup of water filled up, the springtails will go into the water cup and will float on top. This makes moving them to the charcoal easy peasy


I think I like option B. Just making sure I get this right. Take fresh culture. Dump fresh culture (w/sub) into a tupperware. Put a cup of water in the tupperware with it.

Have a 2nd tupperware. Filled with charcoal. Dump water with springs in there. Repeat until whole culture is in the charcoal?

Obviously feed the culture with the charcoal. Do I need to feed the other culture in the few days I'm assuming it will take to transfer them?

And can I use some immediately or would you wait?

Also will they be able to climb cup or should I bury it?

Thanks!!!


----------



## moricollins (Jul 3, 2020)

EpicEpic said:


> I think I like option B. Just making sure I get this right. Take fresh culture. Dump fresh culture (w/sub) into a tupperware. Put a cup of water in the tupperware with it.
> 
> Have a 2nd tupperware. Filled with charcoal. Dump water with springs in there. Repeat until whole culture is in the charcoal?
> 
> ...


Sounds like what I'd do   

They climb everything!!!

I'd feed both cultures just in case 

And you could certainly use some to seed the enclosures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EpicEpic (Jul 3, 2020)

moricollins said:


> Sounds like what I'd do
> 
> They climb everything!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pro-tips 

Enjoy your 4th!


----------



## moricollins (Jul 3, 2020)

EpicEpic said:


> Thanks for the pro-tips
> 
> Enjoy your 4th!


My 4th?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EpicEpic (Jul 3, 2020)

moricollins said:


> My 4th?


Lmao! Forgot you were from the great white north!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Konstantin Konstantinov (Jul 4, 2020)

EpicEpic said:


> I think I like option B. Just making sure I get this right. Take fresh culture. Dump fresh culture (w/sub) into a tupperware. Put a cup of water in the tupperware with it.
> 
> Have a 2nd tupperware. Filled with charcoal. Dump water with springs in there. Repeat until whole culture is in the charcoal?
> 
> ...


Hi
all you need to do is dump the culture in a bigger box.Put your new container with moist medium in.As original culture substrate dries the springtails will be drawn to the moisture into the small tub.You put the feed in the small tub only and no ventilation holes are needed. 
Regards Konstantin

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

